# Strongsville Hobby/Gate race schedule



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Here's what we're looking at for the next few months:

October
1st onroad/offroad race
8th onroad/offroad (#1 points race)
***15th, 16th, 17th Possible oval***
29th onroad/offroad (#2 points race)

November
5th RACE CANCELLED!!!!!!!
12th onroad/offroad (#3 points race)
19th RACE CANCELLED!!!!!

December
3rd RACE CANCELLED!!!!
10th onroad/offroad (#4 points race)
17th onroad/offroad race



Classes will be:
1/18 offroad
1/18 onroad (pancar and Ralley)

Doors will open at 4pm
Racing at 7pm
3 qualifiers and a main 
$15.00 entry

There will be a rental truck available for an additional $10.00


Comments, concerns, questions.... lets here them.


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Times for Friday nights?


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm going to try & run this series. Fridays are good. I still waiting on the 18t to come in.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Tread1 said:


> Times for Friday nights?


I updated the 1st post just for you 

4pm open
7pm race
3 qualifiers and a main

15.00 entry


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Im working on my car !!!!!! I think I will have it ready!!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> Im working on my car !!!!!! I think I will have it ready!!!!


New chassis and spur???


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Cool - my Raptor, Rally, and off road truck are ready to GO!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

finished up a new spur gear setup last night. may finish the chassis tonight


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Anybody have any AM crystals they don't need? I have 2 RTR radio setuos that need them.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> Cool - my Raptor, Rally, and off road truck are ready to GO!


Micro....what chassis, tires, motor, esc, batteries and body are you running in your rally car? I'm planning on coming out to run with you guys next Friday, Oct.8th, with my raptor (robitronic motor), 18R-"onroad"(4200kv brushless motor), & 18T (4200kv brushless motor).


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

it looking like a good turn out next week!


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*AS OF RIGHT NOW I'LL BE THERE TO...:thumbsup:
RUNNING A VENDETTA BUGGY*


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

all4fun said:


> Micro....what chassis, tires, motor, esc, batteries and body are you running in your rally car? I'm planning on coming out to run with you guys next Friday, Oct.8th, with my raptor (robitronic motor), 18R-"onroad"(4200kv brushless motor), & 18T (4200kv brushless motor).



Right now run what you brung! We will have everything from box stock to super mod like yours


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> Right now run what you brung! We will have everything from box stock to super mod like yours


OK cool.......see you guys on the 8th. :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I will not be there the 1st, but will be there for the first points race the 8th 
I'm in for BRP and offroad truck action!!


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

My Rally will need some new foams, but its ready... 370 motor, B1 esc. The 18t came in & is now a pile of parts...Maybe next race for that one.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Hangtime said:


> My Rally will need some new foams, but its ready... 370 motor, B1 esc. The 18t came in & is now a pile of parts...Maybe next race for that one.


Hangtime....it will be fun running with you again. Last time I believe we ran together was at last years 2009 BRP summer series. Now that was fun!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

all4fun said:


> Hangtime....it will be fun running with you again. Last time I believe we ran together was at last years 2009 BRP summer series. Now that was fun!! :thumbsup:


Yep! Good to see you again. So much to do, so little time to do it. :wave:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Hangtime said:


> Yep! Good to see you again. So much to do, so little time to do it. :wave:


I hear ya on that one........


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

First points race this Friday night!!!!

Doors open at 4pm, racing at 7pm.

3 qualifiers and a main.

15.00 entry 

Classes:

offroad (mini trucks, buggies, and SC)
onroad rally
onroad pancar

See you all there!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bud,

Will you be running your Assoc. truck this Friday??

If so, can you bring your rack of parts along and your rental car?

-Wayne


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sorry not this week


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I know Dave Berry will be there running 6 classes!!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

sg1 said:


> I know Dave Berry will be there running 6 classes!!


*OH BOY !! *


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

sg1 said:


> I know Dave Berry will be there running 6 classes!!


*IS HE BRINGING LUCY??:tongue::wave::tongue:*


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Rental truck is ready!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Looks like the offroad track is ready 

Just got word from "Taco", he's ready to race some BRP road coarse!!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Guys running BRPs remember the track will be a very HIGH bit track. You will need to adjust for it!!!! You dont want to be a roll over fluffy!!!


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Anyone up for 1/18 carpet Friday?? :thumbsup:

Mini Offroad
1. Hangtime

Mini Rally
1. Hangtime

BRP onroad

VTA


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

TangTester said:


> Guys running BRPs remember the track will be a very HIGH bit track. You will need to adjust for it!!!! You dont want to be a roll over fluffy!!!


You should Know being a 17 time BRP series champion


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Mini Offroad
1. Hangtime
2. SG1
3.Dave Berry
4.Tang

Mini Rally
1. Hangtime
2.Dave Berry

BRP onroad
1.SG1
2.Taco
3.Dave Berry

VTA


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

Mini Offroad
1. Hangtime
2. SG1
3.Dave Berry
4.Tang
*5.DJ66*

Mini Rally
1. Hangtime
2.Dave Berry

BRP onroad
1.SG1
2.Taco
3.Dave Berry

VTA


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Mini Offroad
1. Hangtime
2. SG1
3.Dave Berry
4.Tang
5.DJ66
6. Steve

Mini Rally
1. Hangtime
2.Dave Berry

BRP onroad
1.SG1
2.Taco
3.Dave Berry
4.Steve

VTA
1.Steve If enough show up


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

DJ66 said:


> *IS HE BRINGING LUCY??:tongue::wave::tongue:*


*OH BOY! :beatdeadhorse: *


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Mini Offroad
1. Hangtime
2. SG1
3.Dave Berry
4.Tang
5.DJ66
6. Steve
7. Micro_Racer

Mini Rally
1. Hangtime
2.Dave Berry
3. Micro_Racer (maybe)

BRP onroad
1.SG1
2.Taco
3.Dave Berry
4.Steve
5. Micro_Racer

VTA
1.Steve If enough show up


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

What about K-5??


----------



## Mark5 (Mar 1, 2010)

Mini Offroad
1. Hangtime
2. SG1
3.Dave Berry
4.Tang
5.DJ66
6. Steve
7. Micro_Racer

Mini Rally
1. Hangtime
2.Dave Berry
3. Micro_Racer (maybe)

BRP onroad
1.SG1
2.Taco
3.Dave Berry
4.Steve
5. Micro_Racer
6. Mark Heitger (maybe)

VTA
1.Steve If enough show up


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

SG1

I dont have road chassis to run


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

K-5 CAPER said:


> SG1
> 
> I dont have road chassis to run


Run the LTO just slow up for the right hand turns. Most of the turns are prob left hand anyway


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

K-5 CAPER said:


> SG1
> 
> I dont have road chassis to run


We can convert your car to a Raptor there 

The rental truck is available too, I'm sure Tang would like to rub fenders with you!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

You guys running brushless BRP cars??
Maybe I will run my super stock car on the road coarse and see how it goes
I forgot how to turn right, but maybe some of you chassis guru's could get my Lto chassis somewhat dialed in?????


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

K-5 CAPER said:


> You guys running brushless BRP cars??
> Maybe I will run my super stock car on the road coarse and see how it goes
> I forgot how to turn right, but maybe some of you chassis guru's could get my Lto chassis somewhat dialed in?????


Brushed or brushless. We'll gear them so they're equal.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Tang your Hobbywing ESC is in 
I'll bring it tonight.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Have Fun tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> Have Fun tonight :thumbsup:


I have a feeling you and Don S. will be there


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Somehow I ended up with a couple of extra RC18s if you have someone wanting to try them out or pick one up tell them to see me at the track.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

sg1 said:


> I have a feeling you and Don S. will be there


 with a great weather day, and time running out in the boating season....I would bet the farm that Bud is not going to be there tonight....Don S maybe. He is an old school road racer from the days.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Well I did make it !!!1

Nice layout had a good time running the rental truck. I like jumps 

K-5 Had his LTO running pretty good on that road course. Go figure ll tha batteries on one side and it still ran great. Good thing all the turns were left hand but 2 

Thanks SG1 !!!! that Raptor was hooked up.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks SG1 and the gate crew for putting the race on tonight,was fun liked the road coarse set up.

Night was going well til my wallet mysteriously dissapeared at Christies Cabaret.........kidding this time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Big fun running our 1/18 cars last night. Great to see everyone again. Looking forward to next time. Thanks!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Sounds like it was a good time! I got stuck at work....see you all next race!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

We missed you Micro. Thanks SG1 and Tina for the hot dogs. Had a great time. Lots of traction. Running all three classes was a handful but at least I didn't have to turn marshall.....ha, ha.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

So, I guess this is the Gate Mini Series thread? If it wasn't for the gate crew putting this on I wouldn't be running at all. I just can't afford much more these days & this gives me something to screw around with. I went from 10 cars to 3 in a year!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hangtime said:


> So, I guess this is the Gate Mini Series thread? If it wasn't for the gate crew putting this on I wouldn't be running at all. I just can't afford much more these days & this gives me something to screw around with. I went from 10 cars to 3 in a year!


I agree with you. My offroad and 1/12 racing has been down to nothing this year. Dave Berry was kind enough to let me borrow an X-Ray M18 and that has the most laps on it..lol.. Strongsville Hobby has been a help by getting product in for the mini guys and the Gate has a great place we can run. Without those 2 we wouldn't be running offroad with our little toys!

As for this weekend, I only recieved a yes from 2 people who want to run this weekend at iether the Hooters race or the Indoorchamps warm up race (both oval).

Tonight I believe the Gate guys have practice for the oval. 

If a small group of you show up you will be welcomed with open arms 

I cannot make it over to the gate this weekend and next weekend is the Holloween Classic.

Our next scheduled race at the gate is the 29th!!

Don't forget there is a BRP points race in between these dates at Freddies!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Cant make it this weekend either... but as SG1 and hangtime have spoke alot of folks that dont have the extra fun money for the hobby are realizing they can stay in it with the smaller cars which are a blast to run,at a fraction of the cost

My favorite is still the 18th scale BRP


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

I'll have the doors open around 5 tonight if anyone wants to put in some oval laps.


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*SG1...YOU GOT A PM.:thumbsup:*


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

DJ66 said:


> *SG1...YOU GOT A PM.:thumbsup:*


Got it! Very interesting info!


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

*Traxxas Rally Car*

Has any one seen one of these?


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

From what I have been reading on the traxxas it's more geared towards the drifting crowd.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I really enjoyed running the rally car. I think we should have a couple of mild jumps too, but not the full offroad deal. I'm surprised there is not more interest in this class with all the great rtr kits out there. 18r, 'detta rally, Traxxas Rally. Does duratrax have one?


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*THE VENDETTA IS DURATRAX
I'D LOVE TO GET ONE...BUT CAN'T AFFORD IT RIGHT NOW SO I HAVE TO RUN WHAT I ALREADY HAVE.*


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

I've got one more rc18 chassis and all the parts to build a rally,I just need to find the time to put one together.:freak:


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

The most fun & cheapest racing i've had in recent years with RC was the spec racing. BRPs is spec really as far as all the classes have rules & you choose your investment level, stock, SS, or brushless. When Freddie ran the dirt ovals we ran Mini Late models & sliders with rules keeping the cost down. It was a blast! You could buy the rtr, charge it up & go racing. It was great!

There has to be a ton of closet racers out there. People that want to run but don't want to spend a ton of money & have to race the hardcore guys with all the goodies. If we could just figure out how to get them to the track??


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Hangtime said:


> The most fun & cheapest racing i've had in recent years with RC was the spec racing. BRPs is spec really as far as all the classes have rules & you choose your investment level, stock, SS, or brushless. When Freddie ran the dirt ovals we ran Mini Late models & sliders with rules keeping the cost down. It was a blast! You could buy the rtr, charge it up & go racing. It was great!
> 
> There has to be a ton of closet racers out there. People that want to run but don't want to spend a ton of money & have to race the hardcore guys with all the goodies. If we could just figure out how to get them to the track??


Hangtime.........I couldn't agree with you more. :thumbsup: In my opinion, the BRP's are the best bang for the buck out there weather you race oval or onroad. There inexpensive, fun to drive and work on, and are very indistructable. We now have, at HobbyStopWest Raceway in Toledo, 3 to 4 more classes for everyone to enjoy. They have brought "the fun" back to racing for everyone like the good old days because you don't have to worry about the battery and tire wars, which pretty much killed it for a lot of racers. Just my two cents...........:wave:


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*WHO'S GOING TO BE RACING NEXT WEEK THE 29th...I'M PLANNING ON IT.:thumbsup:*


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

DJ66 said:


> *WHO'S GOING TO BE RACING NEXT WEEK THE 29th...I'M PLANNING ON IT.:thumbsup:*


I'll be there for offroad and BRP


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I may be there with My BRP road car ??


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

BRP, 18R, Offroad........


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

all4fun said:


> BRP, 18R, Offroad........


You still have to marshall :tongue:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> You still have to marshall :tongue:


 ............


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

BRP and offroad for sure,possible 18R


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

BRP
1.All4Fun
2.Tread1


Rally
1. Hangtime
2. All4Fun
3. Tread1


Offroad
1. Hangtime
2. All4Fun
3. Tread1


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I'm sure Tang and Dave Lazor will be running some offroad


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hangtime said:


> BRP
> 1.All4Fun
> 2.Tread1
> 
> ...


*I'M IN :thumbsup:*


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Im in for some offroad, and I hope to have my BRP road car ready to race.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

BRP
1.All4Fun
2.Tread1
3.Tang


Rally
1. Hangtime
2. All4Fun
3. Tread1


Offroad
1. Hangtime
2. All4Fun
3. Tread1
4. DJ66 
5. Tang


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hangtime said:


> BRP
> 1.All4Fun
> 2.Tread1
> 3.Tang
> ...


You missed one :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

might be a crazy question, but i will ask it anyway

Any chance of there being a brushless rental ride available for BRP point races at the gate??


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

My road car is brushed


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> My road car is brushed


mine too!
What gear do you plan on running?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

sg1 said:


> mine too!
> What gear do you plan on running?


Whatever is fast enough to stick with You 

Maybe We should make all brushed classes 10/45 max ???


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Tread1 said:


> You missed one :thumbsup:


I just started the list....You guys 'posed to add your selfs... Anyone else?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

You are on the list James!

BRP
1.All4Fun
2.Tread1
3.Tang
4.Wayne
5.Taco
6.James


Rally
1. Hangtime
2. All4Fun
3. Tread1


Offroad
1. Hangtime
2. All4Fun
3. Tread1
4. DJ66 
5. Tang
6.Wayne


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*WHAT TIME WILL THE DOORS OPEN???*


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

DJ66 said:


> *WHAT TIME WILL THE DOORS OPEN???*



Dave Berry will be there around noon!!!

My wife is going to stop by and open the place up then.


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

i look forward to getting roadrapture and running it


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

my name not on list?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

jamesj said:


> my name not on list?


You are on the list!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

SG1, regretfully I have to work and can't make the race.

Can I get on the list though?? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

K-5 CAPER said:


> SG1, regretfully I have to work and can't make the race.
> 
> Can I get on the list though?? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


What will you give me to put you on the list.........
It doesn't come free!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

You are a steeler fan ...no????

Mean joe greene autographed jock strap


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

K-5 CAPER said:


> You are a steeler fan ...no????
> 
> Mean joe greene autographed jock strap


Is it the scratch and sniff one??


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Uh, no SG1....... You will have to use your imagination


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

sorry my bad im still looking forward to getting the rapture and running it


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

I hope everyone is alittle better prepare tonight. I think we have to stop waiting on the SAME people each heat!!!!!! Last time was alittle out of hand! You know when your race is, be ready! It is not fun to be waiting on the driver stand for the same people. Everyone has the same amount of time, and if you need alittle more just let the people know, not when you are being called to the stand! That was very disappointing last race.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

TangTester said:


> I hope everyone is alittle better prepare tonight. I think we have to stop waiting on the SAME people each heat!!!!!! Last time was alittle out of hand! You know when your race is, be ready! It is not fun to be waiting on the driver stand for the same people. Everyone has the same amount of time, and if you need alittle more just let the people know, not when you are being called to the stand! That was very disappointing last race.


 
What You talkin bout???? SLIM !!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> I hope everyone is alittle better prepare tonight. I think we have to stop waiting on the SAME people each heat!!!!!! Last time was alittle out of hand! You know when your race is, be ready! It is not fun to be waiting on the driver stand for the same people. Everyone has the same amount of time, and if you need alittle more just let the people know, not when you are being called to the stand! That was very disappointing last race.


I don't think you have "plans" after the race...
Why you in such a rush???


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

I really sucks when you are on the line and have to WAIT for the same people. It just BS if we wait everytime for them. If someone needs a minute thats fine, but 5+ sometime without any notice is just stupid. If we go without them a few time maybe they will learn. There is 15 other races that can get their stuff together on time. I know I am not the only person that feels this way!!!! If this would continue I will get tired of it and not show up anymore.


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

That won't be happening tonight.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> I really sucks when you are on the line and have to WAIT for the same people. It just BS if we wait everytime for them. If someone needs a minute thats fine, but 5+ sometime without any notice is just stupid. If we go without them a few time maybe they will learn. There is 15 other races that can get their stuff together on time. I know I am not the only person that feels this way!!!! If this would continue I will get tired of it and not show up anymore.


That Tang is grumpy today... must have a S.R.H. .......


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Have to keep things moving at a resonable pace :thumbsup: 

SG1 >> Don S will deliever Your order this evening. saving You shipping fees!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Got to run my cars last night. Thanks to everyone who showed up & helped. Missed the guys that japped on us. lol The track was fast & fun & my new brushless worked flawlessly. I need more gearing & a half dozen other changes to my cars.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Fun night of racing! It was great to see everyone! Best off-road track yet!! Thanks Wayne!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I should be able to make some of the future races :thumbsup: 
The boat comes out Monday 

I may even rebuild the RC18MT that the kids ran for thousands of hours. They sure don't build them like that anymore


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

There will be NO RACE this Friday, November 5th!!!!!

A group of us will be traveling to PA for the ECC race.

Don't forget there is a BRP race this Saturday at Freddies!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Good luck to the local guys heading out to the ECC - I hope the BRP RoadRapture kicks some butt!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

ECC stands for??
where is this race held at in Pennsylvania??
Who is going from Ohio??


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

2010 Micro East Coast Championships

see link below for all the details!
http://www.rctech.net/forum/micro-mini-scales/418810-2010-east-coast-championships.html

I think Wayne, Dave B, and Taco may be going....


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

K-5 CAPER said:


> ECC stands for??
> where is this race held at in Pennsylvania??
> Who is going from Ohio??


ECC is East Coast Championships
It's in Etters, PA
I'm going Friday, Dave Berry and a few guys from Toledo are going Thursday.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Good luck there SG1, man thats a cruise from here, Toledo guys need a plane to get there!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes go get them !!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*GO SHOW THEM WHAT BRPs CAN DO..:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We know what they can do But not many others care


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Micro_Racer said:


> 2010 Micro East Coast Championships
> 
> see link below for all the details!
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/micro-mini-scales/418810-2010-east-coast-championships.html
> ...


Would that not be MECC?

Have a great time & be careful driving in penn.


----------



## cheeks (Apr 8, 2009)

hello i race offroad looking to get an onroad car thats not to much if anyone has one. dont know what i want to race looking for options right now


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Check out the BRP car. It is simple, inexpensive, and we get a good groupd of guys racing them. Another choice would be a Rally car - the RC18R or the Duratrax Vendetta Rally. Not as many people racing them, but a cool car to race.....


----------



## cheeks (Apr 8, 2009)

i was thinking of a brp ive seen them i saw vta cars and a class thats 17.5 brushless how can i get a brp


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

cheeks said:


> i was thinking of a brp ive seen them i saw vta cars and a class thats 17.5 brushless how can i get a brp


Call me 440988-4398


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Dont forget road racing this Friday!!! Bring out your BRP's!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I'll be there 
Not sure what I'll be running, still tired from the ECC race..lol..

I have the assigned pitting set up and James is next to Bud and Tang,
Micro and Myself, Ross and Dave L. and a yellow car of your choice...lol..


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

I was going to pit next to Taco.....he said that he wanted me to try his car


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

What time do You open?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> I was going to pit next to Taco.....he said that he wanted me to try his car


lol... you still owe him $$ from last time you drove it...lol...


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> What time do You open?


I'm guessing 3ish


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

sg1 said:


> I'm guessing 3ish


OK I'll be there about 6:45 :thumbsup: No maybe 4:00


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Pretty nice out hope it does not keep all the racers from coming out 

SG1 >> call slim get him out there !!!!

See Ya All later :wave:


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Is there any activity at the track this weekend? I'm looking to get into a bit of racing after the holidays and I'd like to come by and scope out the scene over there. I'd like to race both road and oval and my current onroad collections consists of a JRX-S, RC18 w/late model conversion and a Formula Ten.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Lessen said:


> Is there any activity at the track this weekend? I'm looking to get into a bit of racing after the holidays and I'd like to come by and scope out the scene over there. I'd like to race both road and oval and my current onroad collections consists of a JRX-S, RC18 w/late model conversion and a Formula Ten.


Tonight is 1/18 onroad and offroad.
Sunday is 1/12 and 1/10 onroad.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks. I think ill try to come by on Sun.to watch a little.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Fun night of racing Guy's very entertaining !!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Fun night of racing Guy's very entertaining !!!


Yes very entertaining! The BRP's were fast and FUN! Brushed, brushless, LiPo, old chassis, RoadRaptor - all out on the track making good lap times :thumbsup:

If you haven't had a chance to get out to the Gate for a 1/18th racing night, you should!!! Blow the dust off your BRP road chassis or your Mini-T, and join the fun!!!!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Too bad I'm working nights right now or I'd love to race my RC18T. I took it to Akron a couple years ago one time and had a lot of fun.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Calling last nights race entertaining leads me to beleive theres a funny story somwhere?? Am I right??


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

K-5 CAPER said:


> Calling last nights race entertaining leads me to beleive theres a funny story somwhere?? Am I right??


you should have come out


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Micro_Racer said:


> you should have come out


Had to work 

Question, my old puter I just hit f5 to refresh the page, this one doesnt have all those f's on top. How else do you refresh a page???

Thanks


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

There should be an icon next to your address bar with a couple arrows pointed in opposite directions.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Saw a number of folks I recall from Akron when I went down there once. That was a good time. Unfortunately I did not see the vintage cars run today. About how many folks run that class regularly? Is this pretty much the standard for that class?... http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html

Is it feasible to run both Vintage and Stock TC with the same car by simply swapping the necessary hardware? Or would that be too time consuming between the respective heats? I'd like to run more than one class and I already have a TC with a suitable hardware for stock class. Any opinions would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Lessen - try the Cleveland Style at the Gate forum for the larger scale info...this thread is for 1/18th...
http://www.rctech.net/forum/norcar-cleveland-style-gate-72/

all your questions will be answered!


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Today was the first time in 3 seasons we haven't run VTA,most people are working on getting ready for the champs and there's no VTA at the champs this year so it kinda knocked the VTA guys back to their stock cars.

We follow those national rules except we don't require the driver figure.

Running the 2 classes with 1 chassis would be very hard to do,there's just not enough time in between to change your setups back and forth.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks micro-racer. I'll put that one in my favs.

Thanks Tread1. I guess I'll see what I can put together come the turn of the year.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Friday the 19th*

Boys and Girls,
We have a race scheduled for this Friday. It's not part of the points series, but it's a race  
Who would be up for running a very large and tight turned oval?
I looked at the track, with moving a few boards we could run oval, then have the offroad track set up in the infield 
Let me know your thoughts....


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Couldn't make last Friday...This Friday not looking good either...Rebuilt the rally car with Daves input...Need to cut down the new tires...Waiting on bullet connectors for my TS lipos...Don't have a oval car...Thanks for keeping this going!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I like an "Indy" style oval! That sound cool!


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*THE 20th IS A BRP POINTS RACE AT FREDDIES...SO I CAN'T DO IT...SORRY*


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

DJ66 said:


> *THE 20th IS A BRP POINTS RACE AT FREDDIES...SO I CAN'T DO IT...SORRY*


I forgot all about that 

Maybe we could cancel this Fridays festivities so we don't have a lack of participation at Freddies.

Any objections?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

no - that is a good idea!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

But what about all the off roaders


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> But what about all the off roaders


That China buggy has no chance....


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

REMEMBER......


NO RACE TONIGHT!!!!!!

There's a points race at Freddies Saturday!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I think this new Traxxas Ken Block rally car would look killer on the Gate's road coarse!
http://traxxas.com/products/models/electric/7309kenblock

Hint to Santa


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Boys and Girls,

There is a race scheduled this Friday. 
Please let me know if there is any interest.
There is a BRP points race Saturday at the Gate along with some mini latemodel racing.
If some offroad guys want to run Friday we can do it or we could run it Saturday.

There are many options 

Next Friday is a points race at the Gate for their series.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

No racinging for me on Friday...see you on Saturday!


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Is Saturday a evening race? time?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hangtime said:


> Is Saturday a evening race? time?


Saturday I'll be there early setting stuff up. You can stop in as early as noon.
Racing starts at 5pm 
It's a BRP road points race, but we can run other cars / classes.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

See You Sat :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

NO RACE TONIGHT!!!

BRP road points race Saturday!!

We'll run mini latemodels, off road, or rallys if there's enough on Saturday


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I'll be there after the xmas with santa party. end up there around 3


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Kids,

Don't forget there is a points race this Friday!!

We'll run onroad (pancar, rally, and offroad!!)

See you all there!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Boys and Girls,

Please let me know if there's interest in running this Friday.

So far all the usual people who come have confirmed they will not be there.

If we get 10 or so people who would like to race the doors will be open 

If not, the doors will remain closed


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

I was planning on being there.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Tread1 said:


> I was planning on being there.


Me + You = 2 

Anyone else??


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I can't make it Friday


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

maybe


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Not looking good...........


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

im out....to much to do :-(


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I'm sad to say, but due to lack of participation, tonight's race is cancelled 

Maybe we can schedule a make up race at a later date.


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

is ther any big races at the gate yet ? like in 2011 set yet . mini late model class racing


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

team martis said:


> is ther any big races at the gate yet ? like in 2011 set yet . mini late model class racing


January 14th and 15th. There's a thread with info on here I'll bump it to the top!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Any racing between Christmas and New Years at the gate? Like a wed night


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

That's a good idea!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Whoops not wed for Me have to go roller skating


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

If you guys want to do some racing let me know. I can get everything set up for road or oval


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thursday would be good We could bring some snacks have like a racing newyears eve !!! Don S and I would come.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Heck, I would like to come out for some fun too, If there is enough people. Oval or OnRoad is good for me. I just want to have fun. :thumbsup: I'll try to round up some guys to come out with me from Toledo. I'm sure we could bring some snacks too!!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Dave Lazer.........are you out there????? :wave: You have a PM. Let me know if you got it. 

Dave Berry


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Race the 30th???*

So far:

Micro
SG1
Bud
Don
Dave B.

If we can get 10 or so guys I'll get things set up 

Let me know road or oval!!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

put me in for a maybe


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

SG1 you have a PM


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

sg1 said:


> So far:
> 
> Micro
> SG1
> ...


You're added tang


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

sorry - it looks like I may be out of town on the 30th...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Same here Thursday is out


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

First Bud picks Wednesday, then decides to go "roller skating"
Then he says Thursday, then he decides it's not a good day...

Good grief you change your mind as much as........


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

sg1 said:


> First Bud picks Wednesday, then decides to go "roller skating"
> Then he says Thursday, then he decides it's not a good day...
> 
> Good grief you change your mind as much as........


Sorry !!! You don't need Me


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Was anything going to happen? From the replies here I would guess no but Don S was wondering !!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> Was anything going to happen? From the replies here I would guess no but Don S was wondering !!


It doesn't look like anything 
No replies and it's Tuesday....


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Bummer.........


----------

